# Cube Cubie 180 SL Übersetzung ändern



## Muckal (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen ein Cube Cubie 180 SL länger zu übersetzen, da sich die Fahrerin wohl zu Tode strampelt wenn sie den Eltern folgen will. 
Einsatzgebiet des Rades sind ausschließlich flache Radwege, maximal ein Feldweg, aber Steigungen wird das Rad wohl nicht sehen, da limitieren die Eltern zu sehr. Leider habe ich das Rad wohl erst in zwei Wochen zur Hand und will mich daher vorab schon mal schlau machen was da auf mich zukommt.

Fragen: 

was ist da für ein Freilauf verbaut? Gibt es kleinere Ritzel als das original verbaute? (Zähnezahl noch unbekannt)
wäre es möglich auf ein größeres Kettenblatt zu gehen? Es soll wohl entweder ein 32er oder 25er verbaut sein, Infos im Netz sind widersprüchlich.
das Rad hat den Chainlooper von Hebie verbaut. An sich ein nettes Teil aber für meine Aufgabe natürlich nicht hilfreich. In der Spec heißt es man könne maximal 32t KB und minimal 14t Ritzel fahren. Hat hiermit jemand Erfahrung?

Danke für jede Info.

Gruß

Michl


----------



## Effce (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo!
Mich würde das Ergebnis interessieren. Konnte man die Übersetzung anpassen?
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Die Übersetzung ist richtig kurz mit 25/17. Aufgrund des geschraubten Ritzels mit BSA Gewinde hätte man minimal auf ein 16er Ritzel gehen können, das war dann den Aufwand nicht wert für 1kmh mehr Geschwindigkeit. Mit dem Kettenschutz hätte es vermutlich geklappt. 

Gruß

Michl


----------



## Effce (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Auf ein größeres Kettenblatt wechseln war auch nicht möglich? Den Kettenschutz brauche ich nichtmal. Die Übersetzung ist ja totaler Unsinn! 
 VG
Michel


----------



## Raininho13 (23. Februar 2020)

Ich würde den Kettenschutz abbauen und ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren. Das ist hoffentlich mit der vorhandenen Kurbel möglich. Dann brauchst du natürlich eine längere Kette. Zur Beruhigung der Eltern könnte man noch den Chainrunner als Kettenschutz verbauen.


----------



## Muckal (23. Februar 2020)

Effce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Auf ein größeres Kettenblatt wechseln war auch nicht möglich? Den Kettenschutz brauche ich nichtmal. Die Übersetzung ist ja totaler Unsinn!
> VG
> Michel



Tipp für die Zukunft: nutz die Zitierfunktion, dann wird der betreffende User benachrichtigt.
Wäre bestimmt möglich gewesen, war den Besitzern des Rades aber zu aufwändig, s.u.. Zu aufwändig wäre in dem Falle alles gewesen, was Kosten größer 10 Euro verursacht.
Eine Idee wäre eine Automatix Nabe gewesen, habe ich dann aber auch nicht weiter verfolgt.

@Raininho13 : ich hab's mir nicht genauer angeschaut, aber ich denke ganz so einfach wie bei einem Erwachsenenbike geht das nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass man die ganze Kurbel tauschen muss.


----------



## Raininho13 (23. Februar 2020)

Dann wirds aufwändiger. Mit 127 mm ist die Kurbel eh auf der längeren Seite. Wie groß ist der/die Fahrer/in? Die Kurbellänge sollte ja ca zehn Prozent der Körpergröße betragen. Dann entweder eine Kurbel von einem der bekannten Hersteller besorgen, oder eine alte Kurbel kürzen (lassen). 

Die von Pyro hat 32 Zähne bei 102 mm. Kubikes hat beim Sechszehner 27 Zähne mit 102 mm Länge. Die vom Woom 3 ist mit 95 mm wohl zu kurz.


----------



## Raininho13 (23. Februar 2020)

Die Kurbel vom Woom 4 hat 110 mm und 29 Zähne.

Dann kommt es natürlich noch auf das Innenlager an.
.


----------



## Raininho13 (23. Februar 2020)

Kaniabikes.com hat auch einiges an Kurbeln


----------



## Effce (23. Februar 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Dann wirds aufwändiger. Mit 127 mm ist die Kurbel eh auf der längeren Seite. Wie groß ist der/die Fahrer/in? Die Kurbellänge sollte ja ca zehn Prozent der Körpergröße betragen. Dann entweder eine Kurbel von einem der bekannten Hersteller besorgen, oder eine alte Kurbel kürzen (lassen).
> 
> Die von Pyro hat 32 Zähne bei 102 mm. Kubikes hat beim Sechszehner 27 Zähne mit 102 mm Länge. Die vom Woom 3 ist mit 95 mm wohl zu kurz.





Raininho13 schrieb:


> Dann wirds aufwändiger. Mit 127 mm ist die Kurbel eh auf der längeren Seite. Wie groß ist der/die Fahrer/in? Die Kurbellänge sollte ja ca zehn Prozent der Körpergröße betragen. Dann entweder eine Kurbel von einem der bekannten Hersteller besorgen, oder eine alte Kurbel kürzen (lassen).
> 
> Die von Pyro hat 32 Zähne bei 102 mm. Kubikes hat beim Sechszehner 27 Zähne mit 102 mm Länge. Die vom Woom 3 ist mit 95 mm wohl zu kurz.


Hi!
Die Kurbel kann ein ganzes Stück kürzer sein.
Der Fahrer ist gerade einmal 106cm groß.
Der Rahmen passt halt gerade so ganz gut, aber wenn jetzt schon die Übersetzung zu gering ist, wird das in 6/8 Monaten total uninteressant und es muss was neues her. Daher lieber was an der Übersetzung ändern. 32 Zähne bei 102 mm könnten ja schon helfen.
Ich schaue mal was ich an Kurbeln so finde. Vlt passt ja was.
Danke schon einmal. Und wenn ihr Ideen oder Lösungsvorschläge habt, gern her damit


----------



## Effce (23. Februar 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Tipp für die Zukunft: nutz die Zitierfunktion, dann wird der betreffende User benachrichtigt.
> Wäre bestimmt möglich gewesen, war den Besitzern des Rades aber zu aufwändig, s.u.. Zu aufwändig wäre in dem Falle alles gewesen, was Kosten größer 10 Euro verursacht.
> Eine Idee wäre eine Automatix Nabe gewesen, habe ich dann aber auch nicht weiter verfolgt.
> 
> @Raininho13 : ich hab's mir nicht genauer angeschaut, aber ich denke ganz so einfach wie bei einem Erwachsenenbike geht das nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass man die ganze Kurbel tauschen muss.


Welche Automatiknabe könnte denn noch passen? Die SRAM 2 Gang gibt es ja nicht mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raininho13 (23. Februar 2020)

Die Automatix gibts schon noch im Markt. Das Ritzel hat aber anscheinend 18 Zähne. Dann wird der normale Gang noch kürzer.

Dann passt wohl auch die Felge mit der Nabe wegen der Lochzahl nicht zusammen. 

Alternativen kenne ich keine sinnvollen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. Februar 2020)

Von Mijnen Pieper gibt es eine 30t mit 100mm.
Ist aber "massiv" Stahl. Ganz ohne Kettenschutz.

Thema KB tauschen.
Gibt es sicherlich auch bei KRG für Kinderfahrräder. Ist dort aber wohl eher seeehr selten ...

Thema Getribenabe:
Kann durchaus (muß aber nicht zwingend) an der Einbaubreite scheitern.
Nebeneffekt:
Steckritzel gibt es soger mit nur 15t. Da kann es aber sein daß die auf einer Getriebenabe nicht nutzbar sind, weil eventuös die Kette vom Staubblech der Nabe "abgewiesen" wird.


----------



## Effce (24. Februar 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Kaniabikes.com hat auch einiges an Kurbeln


Die Kania 114 mm / 32 t e wird jetzt mal bestellt. Mal sehen ob die sich montieren lässt. Das Kettenblatt ist glaube ich genietet. Kann man also eh nicht separat tauschen...


----------



## Effce (14. März 2020)




----------



## Effce (14. März 2020)

32T , 114 mm, frisch aus dem Aliland.....
Funktioniert mega ??


----------



## Muckal (14. März 2020)

Sehr gut. Ein Link wäre noch hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effce (14. März 2020)

€ 19,05  25％ Rabatt | 114mm 32T Kurbel Kinder fahrrad Aluminium Einzel/doppel Geschwindigkeit Fahrrad bicicleta mountainbike Kettenblatt kurbeln teile








						21.27US $ 24% OFF|127/114mm 36t Crankset Children Bicycle Aluminum Single/double Speed Bicycle Bicicleta Mountain Bike Chainwheel Cranks Parts - Bicycle Crank & Chainwheel - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## k8181 (12. Mai 2020)

Effce schrieb:


> 32T , 114 mm, frisch aus dem Aliland.....
> Funktioniert mega ??



Hallöchen, musste eine neue Kette verbaut werden?
Beste Grüße.


----------



## Effce (12. Mai 2020)

k8181 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, musste eine neue Kette verbaut werden?
> Beste Grüße.



Ja, die war leider notwendig!


----------



## k8181 (12. Mai 2020)

Effce schrieb:


> Ja, die war leider notwendig!



Gibt's zu der Kette einen Link?


----------



## Svilg (21. Mai 2020)

Effce schrieb:


> Ja, die war leider notwendig!


----------



## Svilg (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich stehe aktuell vor dem gleichen Problem. Wie ist denn das Feedback der Fahrerin bzw. der Eltern? Gibt es einen Link zu der Kette?


----------



## Effce (22. Mai 2020)

Kette ist aus dem Fahrradshop vor Ort!
Das Feedback des Fahrers? Wir schaffen jetzt mit gerade mal 5 Jahren locker 20/25 km Touren! Vorher nach 5 schon keinen Bock mehr!


----------



## Effce (22. Mai 2020)




----------



## Effce (22. Mai 2020)




----------



## lexelot (20. Juni 2020)

Effce schrieb:


> Kette ist aus dem Fahrradshop vor Ort!
> Das Feedback des Fahrers? Wir schaffen jetzt mit gerade mal 5 Jahren locker 20/25 km Touren! Vorher nach 5 schon keinen Bock mehr!


Hallo!
Super! Danke für deine Lösung für das Problem hier, das offenbar mehrere haben. Das Bike an sich ist ganz gut, nur eben die Übersetzung ein Witz. Ich bin leider nicht so bewandert. Kann man das geteilte Kurbelset einfach so ummontieren? Altes raus und neues rein? Auch als Laie? Welche Kette brauche ich noch dazu? Hast du bitte nen Link auch für die Kette, oder darf ich dich persönlich kontaktieren! Witzigerweise sagt mein stationärer Cube-Händler gleich mal pauschal "geht nicht". Fachpersonal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effce (28. Juni 2020)

lexelot schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Super! Danke für deine Lösung für das Problem hier, das offenbar mehrere haben. Das Bike an sich ist ganz gut, nur eben die Übersetzung ein Witz. Ich bin leider nicht so bewandert. Kann man das geteilte Kurbelset einfach so ummontieren? Altes raus und neues rein? Auch als Laie? Welche Kette brauche ich noch dazu? Hast du bitte nen Link auch für die Kette, oder darf ich dich persönlich kontaktieren! Witzigerweise sagt mein stationärer Cube-Händler gleich mal pauschal "geht nicht". Fachpersonal ;-)



Hi!
Mit meinem sehr alten Kurbelabzieher war das kein Thema! Kette siehe Foto. Dazu brauchst Du aber natürlich auch noch das passende Werkzeug. Bin auch Laie und war echt kein Ding!
VG


----------



## Flo1 (29. Juni 2020)

Servus!
Wie lange dauert der Versand der Kurbel den?
Hat jemand da ne aktuelle Erfahrung?
Danke!


----------



## Effce (29. Juni 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Wie lange dauert der Versand der Kurbel den?
> Hat jemand da ne aktuelle Erfahrung?
> Danke!


Bei mir ging’s sehr schnell, 14 Tage!


----------



## Effce (6. Juli 2020)

Die Kurbel gibt es übrigens auch mit 36T
Für die noch stärkeren Beinchen!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001190097721.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.23.ed02423eEPHgAe


----------



## Flo1 (6. Juli 2020)

Ja, hab ich gesehen 
Am Mittwoch ist übergabe, da ist Geburtstag.
wir sind bisher auf einem 14" unterwegs, das ist leider viel zu klein geworden. Hätte gern schon ein 20" mit Schaltung gekauft, aber da ist er noch zu klein für.
Ein 16" oder 18" mit Schaltung hätte ich auch genommen


----------



## Flo1 (8. Juli 2020)

Servus in die 180er Gruppe,
Rad wurde heute Morgen zum Geburtstag übergeben und der kleine Mann hat sich auch gefreut...
Seine erste Frage war allerdings: Wo ist die Schaltung  

Nach dem Probesitzen kommen dann auch die gleiche Frage meinerseits:
1. Das Rad wird wohl doch ein paar Tage länger passen als gedacht, hat jemand ne Idee für eine Schaltung an dem Rad? Automatix wäre natürlich auch ne Option!


----------



## rosineonline (1. März 2021)

Effce schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 994874Anhang anzeigen 994874Anhang anzeigen 994875Anhang anzeigen 994877Anhang anzeigen 994874Anhang anzeigen 994875Anhang anzeigen 994877Anhang anzeigen 994874


Hallo, Ist das diese hier? 








						26.0US $ |Prowheel 36T 114mm Kind Fahrrad Kurbel Legierung Aluminium Kurbel mit Schützen Abdeckung|Fahrrad-Kurbel & Kettenblatt|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## rosineonline (1. März 2021)

Effce schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 994874Anhang anzeigen 994874Anhang anzeigen 994875Anhang anzeigen 994877Anhang anzeigen 994874Anhang anzeigen 994875Anhang anzeigen 994877Anhang anzeigen 994874


Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem... :-(  Ist das diese Kurbel hier von Ali? https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_  oder diese https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...art-kurbel-1-fach/73?number=kurbel114-einfach Danke Dir! Gruss


----------



## Effce (1. März 2021)

rosineonline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das gleiche Problem... :-(  Ist das diese Kurbel hier von Ali? https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_  oder diese https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...art-kurbel-1-fach/73?number=kurbel114-einfach Danke Dir! Gruss


Hi, hatte ich vor ca nem Jahr in diesem Thread gepostet. Ist noch immer erhältlich.
114 mm, 32T








						21.27US $ 24% OFF|127/114mm 36t Crankset Children Bicycle Aluminum Single/double Speed Bicycle Bicicleta Mountain Bike Chainwheel Cranks Parts - Bicycle Crank & Chainwheel - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effce (1. März 2021)

rosineonline schrieb:


> Hallo, Ist das diese hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! 114 32T! 36 passt auch, ich aber sehr groß vom Umfang. Passt nicht mehr so richtig zum Rad....optisch zumindest


----------



## Binem (2. März 2021)

Effce schrieb:


> € 19,05  25％ Rabatt | 114mm 32T Kurbel Kinder fahrrad Aluminium Einzel/doppel Geschwindigkeit Fahrrad bicicleta mountainbike Kettenblatt kurbeln teile
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						3min19sec Kinderkurbelgarnitur
					

Die Kinderkurbel von 3min19sec – passend für das Kinderrad Deines Juniors Die Kinderkurbel von 3min19sec ist der Retter in der Not für alle, die schon mal versucht haben, ein Kinderrad aufzubauen und einfach keine passende Kurbel für Juniors Fahrrad




					www.bike-components.de
				



 das ist auch noch eine Alternative, haben wir am 20er mit 30er Kettenblatt von Ali


----------



## rosineonline (2. März 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> 3min19sec Kinderkurbelgarnitur
> 
> 
> Die Kinderkurbel von 3min19sec – passend für das Kinderrad Deines Juniors Die Kinderkurbel von 3min19sec ist der Retter in der Not für alle, die schon mal versucht haben, ein Kinderrad aufzubauen und einfach keine passende Kurbel für Juniors Fahrrad
> ...


Hi,
vielen Dank für den Tip! Hat der Umbau problemlos geklappt? Musste man etwas anpassen?

Ps: Habe kein 20zoll sondern wie thread beschrieben, das Cubie180. ;-) 

Ich habe mal gestern hier bestellt: 








						Crank Set - 114mm - Frog Splat Logo - 55 - 32 Teeth
					

Frog Bikes professional bikes and more.




					www.frogbikes.de
				




Gruss


----------



## Binem (2. März 2021)

rosineonline schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen Dank für den Tip! Hat der Umbau problemlos geklappt? Musste man etwas anpassen?


Nein, völlig Problemlos, ich habe ein kleineres Innenlager verwendet ,aus der Teilekiste, als das mitgelieferte. Je nachdem ob du das Kettenblatt innen oder außen montierst hast du genug Spielraum um die Kettenline anzupassen.









						6.38US $ 31% OFF|SCHNECKE Kettenblatt 104BCD Runde 30t 32t 34t 36t 38 zahn Schmale n Breite Ultraleicht Zahn Platte MTB Mountainbike 104 BCD Kettenblatt|Fahrrad-Kurbel & Kettenblatt|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




das ist das kettenblatt


----------



## rosineonline (2. März 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Nein, völlig Problemlos, ich habe ein kleineres Innenlager verwendet ,aus der Teilekiste, als das mitgelieferte. Je nachdem ob du das Kettenblatt innen oder außen montierst hast du genug Spielraum um die Kettenline anzupassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Danke. Die Frage wäre, ob ich das vorhandene Innenlager benutzen kann oder ob ich da ein Neues brauche?


----------



## Effce (2. März 2021)

rosineonline schrieb:


> Ok. Danke. Die Frage wäre, ob ich das vorhandene Innenlager benutzen kann oder ob ich da ein Neues brauche?


Bei der von mir geposteten geht Tausch 1:1, also ohne neues Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (2. März 2021)

rosineonline schrieb:


> Ok. Danke. Die Frage wäre, ob ich das vorhandene Innenlager benutzen kann oder ob ich da ein Neues brauche?


1. es ist ein Lager dabei bei dem Set.
2. ich habe getauscht, weil die Kettenlinie vorher grottig war am gebrauchten Kania 20 die verlief gerade zum 7ten Gang. mit der Folge das sie sofort beim rückwärts treten im 4 gang oder höher abgefallen ist.

Wenn die Kettenlinie passt muss sicher kein neues Lager verbaut werden.


----------



## rosineonline (2. März 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> 1. es ist ein Lager dabei bei dem Set.
> 2. ich habe getauscht, weil die Kettenlinie vorher grottig war am gebrauchten Kania 20 die verlief gerade zum 7ten Gang. mit der Folge das sie sofort beim rückwärts treten im 4 gang oder höher abgefallen ist.
> 
> Wenn die Kettenlinie passt muss sicher kein neues Lager verbaut werden.


Ok. Danke.


----------



## Effce (11. März 2021)

Weiß jemand ob man auch auf Schaltung umbauen könnte. Kann kein 18“ Laufrad und passende Kassette finden...


----------



## Binem (12. März 2021)

Effce schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man auch auf Schaltung umbauen könnte. Kann kein 18“ Laufrad und passende Kassette finden...


das gibt es am freien Markt auch nicht , das müsstet du selber bauen oder bauen lassen.
für 18 zoll gibt es nur 3 gang SRAM ( Sehr Kacke, besonders zum reparieren) oder Automatix. 
beides nur noch gebraucht, das wird schon seinen Grund haben warum es das nicht mehr gibt...

Puky verbaut eine 3 Gang Nexus mit Rücktritt da könntest du das komplette Hinterrad bekommen als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Effce (12. März 2021)

Jo, um selber bauen kommt man nicht rum. 
Die Frage ist nur, wie bzw. welche Komponenten braucht man? 

Kassette? https://www.bike24.de/p196492.html
Schaltwerk kurz? https://www.bike24.de/p1163839.html
Trigger? https://www.bike24.de/p128881.html

Brauche ich ein neues Laufrad in 18"? Oder nur eine neue Nabe? 
Finde ich nichts passendes 

Vielleicht hat jemand Tipps, danke


----------



## Binem (12. März 2021)

Effce schrieb:


> Jo, um selber bauen kommt man nicht rum.
> Die Frage ist nur, wie bzw. welche Komponenten braucht man?
> 
> Kassette? https://www.bike24.de/p196492.html
> ...


Äh genau das ist es doch was du bauen musst, ein 18 Zoll Laufrad mit passendem Freilauf für deine gewählte Kassette .

Kassette, Schaltwerk und Trigger musst du ja nicht bauen, nur kaufen und einbauen.


----------



## Flo1 (12. März 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Äh genau das ist es doch was du bauen musst, ein 18 Zoll Laufrad mit passendem Freilauf für deine gewählte Kassette .
> 
> Kassette, Schaltwerk und Trigger musst du ja nicht bauen, nur kaufen und einbauen.


Ich bin jetzt nicht zu 100% sicher, aber wo willst du das Schaltwerk befestigen?
ein Schaltauge gibt es nicht...
Sinnvollste Variante an dem 180er ist wohl eine SRAM Automatix + andere Kurbel.


----------



## Effce (12. März 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Äh genau das ist es doch was du bauen musst, ein 18 Zoll Laufrad mit passendem Freilauf für deine gewählte Kassette .
> 
> Kassette, Schaltwerk und Trigger musst du ja nicht bauen, nur kaufen und einbauen.


Tja, und genau da beginnt ja schon das Problem. Passendes 18“ Laufrad habe ich keines gefunden 😒


----------



## Binem (13. März 2021)

Effce schrieb:


> Tja, und genau da beginnt ja schon das Problem. Passendes 18“ Laufrad habe ich keines gefunden 😒


Deshalb sagte ich das du es bauen musst aus Felge Speichen und Nabe.
Oder es custom Made zukaufen musst. Felgen gibt es hier:
€ 22,43 25%OFF | 18 zoll fahrrad felge 355 bike felge 16 20 24 28 loch v bremse aluminium legierung felge








						26.25US $ 25% OFF|18 Inch Bicycle Rim 355 Bike Rim 16 20 24 28 Hole V Brake Aluminum Alloy Rim - Bicycle Rims - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



Zusätzlich hast du das Problem das du ein Schaltauge anbringen musst. Konstruieren kann man das gibt es aber auch nicht von der Strange zu kaufen.
Mit genügend konstruktiven geschickt U d finanziellen Mitteln ist das sicher möglich. 
Ich würde eher ein extrem kleines 20 Zoll empfehlen.


----------



## Marcus82 (19. März 2021)

Effce schrieb:


> Hi, hatte ich vor ca nem Jahr in diesem Thread gepostet. Ist noch immer erhältlich.
> 114 mm, 32T
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, hab das gleiche Problem aktuell. Finde unter diesem link nur 36T in 114mm. 32T finde ich nur in 108mm. Auf dem Bild steht aber 32T 114mm. Kann mir einer helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaemmi (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

habe soeben diesen Thread gefunden, da ich dasselbe Problem mit nem Cubie 180 (Modell 2021) habe.
Werde mir die beschriebenen Teile bestellen, habe jedoch zuvor noch eine Frage: Ist denn die neue Kurbel bzw. der Sitz des größeren Kranzes weiter außen als im Original?  Denn der Kranz geht doch aktuell nur wenige Millimeter am Rahmen vorbei. Der größere Kranz läuft dann weiter außen ? Also das 2021 Modell sieht genauso aus wie das rote hier.


----------



## rosineonline (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
dass sollte trotzdem passen.
Hier meine bestellten Teile:








						Leichtkurbel bis 8-Fach Schaltung
					

Tretkurbelsatz (Kettenblatt einfach) mit beidseitigem Kettenschutz, unterschiedliche Längen, bis Kettenschaltungen mit 8 Gängen (1/2"*3/32"…




					www.kaniabikes.com
				



+ neue Kette + 16er Ritzel.

Mein Sohn ist happy und strampelt sich nicht keinen ab... ;-)

Gruss


----------



## kaemmi (10. Juni 2021)

rosineonline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dass sollte trotzdem passen.
> Hier meine bestellten Teile:
> 
> ...



Hatten vorher das Woom 3 aber an der Übersetzung hat sich ja zum Cubie 180 ja überhaupt nix geändert. Außer dass es geil aussieht, war's vorerst ne Nullnummer...  das wusste ich allerdings nicht. Dachte bei 18 Zoll tut sich auch was an der Übersetzung...

Du hattest auf Seite 2 auch die Kurbel von Frog bestellt. Die ist dann wohl schwerer als die Leichtkurbel von Kania?  Preislich wäre die ja auch nicht schlecht.

https://www.frogbikes.de/Crank-Set-114mm-Frog-Splat-Logo-55-32-Teeth

ok, 16er Ritzel ist ein 16er Ritzel und die richtige Kettenlänge war auch irgendwo dabei...

Hab da überhaupt kein Plan 

Ja genau eine gemeinsame "mittelmäßige" Radtour ohne abstrampeln wäre mal wünschenswert. 
Sonst verliert der Kurze auch schnell die Lust am Radeln. Für den Radpreis sollte es auch genutzt werden.

In den Umbau investiere ich aber gerne. Nur leider dann ohne Kettenschutz.


----------



## Binem (11. Juni 2021)

kaemmi schrieb:


> Ja genau eine gemeinsame "mittelmäßige" Radtour ohne abstrampeln wäre mal wünschenswert.
> Sonst verliert der Kurze auch schnell die Lust am Radeln. Für den Radpreis sollte es auch genutzt werden.


Nach meiner Erfahrung klappt das erst mit einer Schaltung, ich hatte daher ein Alu Puky mit Sram 3 Gang Nabe als Zwischenlösung, da es wirklich nichts in 18" von der Stange sonst gibt.  Oder direkt auf ein kleines 20er umsteigen.


----------



## kaemmi (11. Juni 2021)

or nee.. die Nachbarn erklären mich doch für bekloppt. Nach gerade mal nem halben Jahr Woom 3 ein neues CUBE für 399 EUR und dann doch nicht.   Würde den Umbau allerdings schon wagen, das Problem dürfte ja alle nachfolgenden Fahrer betreffen...  Und mein Sohn ist mit fast 6 nicht der Größte. Also die 18 Zoll sind rahmenmäßig aktuell schon passend.. Und das Gewicht von Woom, Cube & Co. sind ja auch der springende Punkt. Auf 20 Zoll mit Schaltung freue ich mich natürlich.

Also nochmal die Frage an rosineonline:  Die frog Kurbel kann ich also nach wie vor auch nehmen?

16er Ritzel, Kette und fertig...


----------



## Binem (11. Juni 2021)

kaemmi schrieb:


> or nee.. die Nachbarn erklären mich doch für bekloppt. Nach gerade mal nem halben Jahr Woom 3 ein neues CUBE für 399 EUR und dann doch nicht.   Würde den Umbau allerdings schon wagen, das Problem dürfte ja alle nachfolgenden Fahrer betreffen...  Und mein Sohn ist mit fast 6 nicht der Größte. Also die 18 Zoll sind rahmenmäßig aktuell schon passend.. Und das Gewicht von Woom, Cube & Co. sind ja auch der springende Punkt. Auf 20 Zoll mit Schaltung freue ich mich natürlich.
> 
> Also nochmal die Frage an rosineonline:  Die frog Kurbel kann ich also nach wie vor auch nehmen?
> 
> 16er Ritzel, Kette und fertig...


das mit der Kurbel sollte klappen, aber 18er verbuche ich eher unter Lehrgeld.  Woom baut auch eher große Rahmen mit kleinen Laufrädern








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Gerlingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



das ist in etwa das was passen könnte..


----------



## Kati (12. Juni 2021)

kaemmi schrieb:


> or nee.. die Nachbarn erklären mich doch für bekloppt. Nach gerade mal nem halben Jahr Woom 3 ein neues CUBE für 399 EUR und dann doch nicht.   Würde den Umbau allerdings schon wagen, das Problem dürfte ja alle nachfolgenden Fahrer betreffen...  Und mein Sohn ist mit fast 6 nicht der Größte. Also die 18 Zoll sind rahmenmäßig aktuell schon passend.. Und das Gewicht von Woom, Cube & Co. sind ja auch der springende Punkt. Auf 20 Zoll mit Schaltung freue ich mich natürlich.
> 
> Also nochmal die Frage an rosineonline:  Die frog Kurbel kann ich also nach wie vor auch nehmen?
> 
> 16er Ritzel, Kette und fertig...


Nimm mal die Maße (Schrittlänge bzw. Körpergröße) vom Kind und schau mal beim www.kinderfahrradfinder.de vorbei.
Ich denke auch wenn dein Kind nicht das Größte ist, sollte in dem Alter zumindest ein kleines 20 Zoll passen. Wie oben verlinkt Kania/Pyro 20S oder Kubikes 20S sind da die üblichen Verdächtigen. Da ist fast immer ne Schaltung dran und das Übersetzungsproblem ist gelöst.
(Bei uns ist K1 mit 6 Jahren 24" gefahren. Das 20" fährt jetzt K2 mit 4 Jahren.)


----------



## Ron_Mexico (14. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte auch die Übersetzung am Cubie 180 ändern und habe die Kania Kurbel mit 114mm und 32 Zähnen bestellt. 
Außerdem soll das hintere Ritzel auf 16 Zähne geändert werden.

Muss ich beim Ritzelkauf noch irgendwas beachten? Bin totaler Leihe und befürchte da irgendwas zu übersehen…

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## rosineonline (14. Juli 2021)

kaemmi schrieb:


> or nee.. die Nachbarn erklären mich doch für bekloppt. Nach gerade mal nem halben Jahr Woom 3 ein neues CUBE für 399 EUR und dann doch nicht.   Würde den Umbau allerdings schon wagen, das Problem dürfte ja alle nachfolgenden Fahrer betreffen...  Und mein Sohn ist mit fast 6 nicht der Größte. Also die 18 Zoll sind rahmenmäßig aktuell schon passend.. Und das Gewicht von Woom, Cube & Co. sind ja auch der springende Punkt. Auf 20 Zoll mit Schaltung freue ich mich natürlich.
> 
> Also nochmal die Frage an rosineonline:  Die frog Kurbel kann ich also nach wie vor auch nehmen?
> 
> 16er Ritzel, Kette und fertig...


Hi,

ja. Kannste nehmen. Habe auch kenne andere.  Wie gesagt, habe neues Kurbel incl Kettenblatt(Siehe link oben frogbikes) +16er Ritzel+neue Kette.
 Kettenschutz ist dann eben nicht mehr vorhanden. Aber auch nicht so wirklich notwendig…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosineonline (14. Juli 2021)

rosineonline schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja. Kannste nehmen. Habe auch kenne andere.  Wie gesagt, habe neues Kurbel incl Kettenblatt(Siehe link oben frogbikes) +16er Ritzel+neue Kette.
> Kettenschutz ist dann eben nicht mehr vorhanden. Aber auch nicht so wirklich notwendig…


Mann muss leider diesen Weg gehen, da die Kurbel mit dem Kettenblatt „verpresst“ ist.


----------



## Ron_Mexico (15. Juli 2021)

Moin, ich muss nochmal kurz nerven…
Lohnt sich der Aufwand für das hintere Ritzel (Wechsel von 17 auf 16 Zähne)? Wie stark wirkt sich das aus?
Ich kann die Übersetzungsänderung nicht einschätzen und will es für meinen Junior auch nicht zu schwer machen.
Welches Ritzel (für hinten) hast du gekauft?


----------



## rosineonline (15. Juli 2021)

Ron_Mexico schrieb:


> Moin, ich muss nochmal kurz nerven…
> Lohnt sich der Aufwand für das hintere Ritzel (Wechsel von 17 auf 16 Zähne)? Wie stark wirkt sich das aus?
> Ich kann die Übersetzungsänderung nicht einschätzen und will es für meinen Junior auch nicht zu schwer machen.
> Welches Ritzel (für hinten) hast du gekauft?


Hi. Kannste es ja mal lassen. Der Unterschied ist nicht riesig. Habe es eben bei meinem Junior gemacht, da er recht sportlich unterwegs ist... Das Ritzel kannst Du ja später auch noch kaufen.


----------

